# 1st flathead of the year 3/10



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

caught in Meldahl pool wasnt any thing big 4 pounds maybe, i was fishing for blues when i had a run that went no where 10 minn later i went to check and it had hooked its self normally i dont start hooking these for another 30 days


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice, Cant wait for my first of the year


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Seen a flatty caught out of the meldahl pool on the Ohio River Saturday evening. I believe the guys were fishing for hybrid stripers with live 5' shad. Fish weighed about 4lbs.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

got my first out of the gmr last week. This warm weather has everything moving


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Got a 5lb flathead out of the Scioto Saturday night on a piece of cut skipjack. I normally don't catch flatheads on cut bait unless it's the head so I was surprised to see it. Only fish of the night with a few other runs that I think were gar by the looks of my bait.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice to see their getting hungry.


----------

